# compatible fish with a red belly?



## Biglad (Aug 23, 2009)

i currently own one red belly piranha (about 4 and a half inches) and a plec (5 inches). i did have 4 red bellies but they ate each other and now im left with one. i was just wondering what other fish if any could be placed with this red belly who seems to be pretty aggressive. thanks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Reds, cariba and piraya of similar size.

p.s. Welcome to the site!


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Reds, cariba and piraya of similar size.
> 
> p.s. Welcome to the site!


i agree but with piranha's you never know what will happen mate and welcome


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i'm a little surprised they ate each other and not the pleco, what size tank do you have?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

other pygos will have the best chance. rearrange the tank and add more fish.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

frankie09c said:


> i'm a little surprised they ate each other and not the pleco, what size tank do you have?


I agree.
What size tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

frankie09c said:


> i'm a little surprised they ate each other and not the pleco, what size tank do you have?


Im not. It is doubtful they ate eachother because they were hungry....probably a wound from a territorial dispute initiated the feeding. I have never lost a pleco in a pygo tank. Sure it happens...but if you get one that is good sized....they can generally hold their own. I wouldnt try anything but more Pygocentrus though....that is just asking for trouble.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

You can add other pygos just make sure they're the same size more or less. And this all depends on tank size.


----------



## Biglad (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for the welcome. my tank size is about 75 gallons. the fish were well fed on a good diet but they ate each other one after the other.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Biglad said:


> i currently own one red belly piranha (about 4 and a half inches) and a plec (5 inches). i did have 4 red bellies but they ate each other and now im left with one. i was just wondering what other fish if any could be placed with this red belly who seems to be pretty aggressive. thanks.


Dude, the only compatible fish with a pygo is another pygo, but you've just said he ate his tank mates so i guess the answer in this particular case is NO FISH IS COMPATIBLE WITH YOURS.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Armand_caribe said:


> i currently own one red belly piranha (about 4 and a half inches) and a plec (5 inches). i did have 4 red bellies but they ate each other and now im left with one. i was just wondering what other fish if any could be placed with this red belly who seems to be pretty aggressive. thanks.


Dude, the only compatible fish with a pygo is another pygo, but you've just said he ate his tank mates so i guess the answer in this particular case is NO FISH IS COMPATIBLE WITH YOURS.
[/quote]
I agree with this and GG. If its eaten its tankmates before, there if a good chance it will happen again. Any pygo tough enough not to be eaten by your current red would probably be one thats larger and more likly to eat this red. It may work out, but most likly not. Unless its a lare tank like 150+ i would just keep it solo as in smaller tank agression is more targeted to specific fish as theres a smaller space and less tankmates.


----------



## Biglad (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for the advice. its what i thought really i was just wondering.


----------



## wallmanr (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Serrasalmus Gold Piranha with 6 Reds and they do fine together! The Gold is very aggressive and guards its territory very well. Since your Red is aggressive a Gold P would be good plus they look awesome resembling the Gold Diamond Rhom.


----------



## Poloute (Aug 27, 2008)

not sure if its what your looking for but to add some more "life" to the tank try some cichlids I have 4 convicts 2 fire mouth's and 1 jack dempsey. (the biggest of the cichlids being about 3 inches) There all in a 75 g with a 9.5-10 inch red.

If your gonna go that route i suggest you wait til the red gets a lil bigger so he'll be less likely to pick them off.

With lots of hiding places it works out 
+ the cichlids are interesting to watch fight over territory
+they clean up piranha scraps
+if they breed there's live snacks for ur p
+ one problem i've noticed with a solo red is that they arent as quick to eat without competition so as the convicts get bigger they help to initiate the feeding frenzy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RyanWall said:


> I have a Serrasalmus Gold Piranha with 6 Reds and they do fine together! The Gold is very aggressive and guards its territory very well. Since your Red is aggressive a Gold P would be good plus they look awesome resembling the Gold Diamond Rhom.


I don't know how this has been working but I wouldn't suggest mixing any serra with pygos.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Serra+Pygo=Bad
Pygo+Anything That Isn't A Pygo=Bad
Everything I've put in my Red's tank (Plecos, Crayfish, etc) has either been eaten or badly injured. If the introduced fish is fast or has a good hiding spot it might last for a while, but the end result is always the same.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a real badass, best to keep him solo


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Ja said:


> I have a Serrasalmus Gold Piranha with 6 Reds and they do fine together! The Gold is very aggressive and guards its territory very well. Since your Red is aggressive a Gold P would be good plus they look awesome resembling the Gold Diamond Rhom.


I don't know how this has been working but I wouldn't suggest mixing any serra with pygos.








[/quote]

I have a gold with my caribe piraya and super red hes been in there about three months hes is the smallest of the 4 but all is well. success greatly depends on tank size and tank decor. ie palnts, hiding spots. remember spilos shoal in the wild as well

bite size goldfish or convicts would make good tankmates as well....lol


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldn't mix them but.......

At the aquarium in Vegas there is some sanchezi mixed in with reds. It's a good size tank tho. They all appear to be mature fish also.

At an aquarium in Chicago they have Oscars and some type of cichlids with reds. Also a big tank.

I once knew a guy who had an Oscar, pike cichlid, red devil, red belly and snake head in a 150 for about a year.

Saw 3 reds and 4 golds in the same 75 gal for a year till the reds grew larger and ate one of the golds.

Pet station has 6, 7 inch carbies with a 11 inch black in a 150. When I asked, I was told that the black was raised with reds.

It can be done but I doubt it would last very long. As far as I know no long term co-habs have ever really worked.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

febsalien you have the most entertaining avatar I have ever seen.........


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

transam97 said:


> febsalien you have the most entertaining avatar I have ever seen.........


Yes, and I love her.


----------

